# Heating in Rabbit Shed



## Pastor Dave (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello everybody in the BYH Rabbitry world,
I am new to the site, and am enjoying the content.
I started back up raising rabbits after a twenty year absence.
Things are going fine, but I have a general question about heating. Mine are in a non-insulated shed.
I put straw in the cages when the weather gets to around low 30's to give them some thermal layer from the cold wire. We have not had nights here in South Central Indiana lower than teens yet this winter.
My plan is to use a portable mounted propane heater that mounts directly to the top of a twenty pound propane cylinder like you use for a grill. I thought I would use it when it gets to single digits and below.
My plan is to get it back up to 40 or 50degs which they seem to love. I have all age ranges right now up to the 11 or 12 week stage when I butcher, and of course my breeders. I keep 4 working NZW does, and a NZW buck.
I also have two grow out cages. Any ideas or comments are appreciated, and sorry if I am duplicating a previous topic.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 10, 2016)

I keep mine in an non-insulated shed all winter and as long as they have a board to sit on and I change out the water a couple times a day when its below freezing mine do just fine. As long as they stay dry and out of the wind they should be fine. I would worry about the propane heater starting a fire but that's just my 2 cents. That being said when I did have winter litters I had a heating pad for under the nest box to keep the kits warm but the adults do just fine.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 10, 2016)

Ok, thanks for the info.
My litters seem to be staying warm because they huddle together. It is the singles that I am a little concerned about.
I have thought about the danger of catching fire. I would try to keep the heater isolated to keep flammable things out of reach, but would not be out there at night, so could be a risk. I will have to think about it more. We are supposed to get down to Zero degs tomorrow night. Maybe the straw I put in will be enough. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## chiques chicks (Jan 11, 2016)

In two years, I haven't used heat in Pennsylvania. Unheated, ventilated shed. Mine are meat breed rabbits, so decent size. Other than having to change out water bottles, I've had no issues. Lowest temp we've Gorton to is -10°f one or two nights.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 11, 2016)

@Pastor Dave, as long as your rabbits are out of the wind they should be fine.  Granted we grouse when our winter nights get down in the low 20's, but my rabbits are in a three sided barn with no additional heat.  Their cage set up keeps drafts from coming up through the flooring and I put a curtain around the outside of the cages to keep any wind off of them.

I do have some rabbits in a couple other cages that could get drafts up through their flooring.  I put a lot of hay in these cages so the rabbits are not on the freezing wire.  They eat most of the hay and what is spoiled goes into the garden for spring.  I also put a tarp around these cages to block the wind.

I think having an external heat source is not a good idea.  No only is there the possibility or chance of fire but there could be a problem of your rabbits becoming dependent on the additional heat and the heat source going out with the result of very cold rabbits who are not used to the cold.  

If it were me and I was concerned that the temps that night were too cold for the rabbits then I would bring them inside to the garage or basement.  Don't let them convince you that they need the heat.  They don't.  They have fur coats and a layer of fat to keep them warm.  Kits with their mom have a mass to bundle into for warmth.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 11, 2016)

I am in NW Indiana. I do use heat lamps, from premier1, the black ones. Their bulbs last and they built well. I Don't Reccommend any havell bulbs that u find in local farm stores. I hang with chains and clips above cages. They help keep the water from freezing. I have 2 for my 15 bunnies. I only use under 20 degrees.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 11, 2016)

animalmom said:


> @Pastor Dave,
> 
> I think having an external heat source is not a good idea.  No only is there the possibility or chance of fire but there could be a problem of your rabbits becoming dependent on the additional heat and the heat source going out with the result of very cold rabbits who are not used to the cold.


I appreciate the advice on becoming dependent on the additional heat. I hadn't thought of that. It probably would be good if they become cold hearty. Thanks


----------



## 63redtudor (Jan 14, 2016)

We live on the eastern plains of Colorado and our rabbits are in a lean-to on the side of our shed. During the winter we put up a tarp to keep them enclosed and usually (especially when it gets below freezing) we'll have a heat lamp in there. We also have heated water bottles which makes things much easier. I've noticed that we loose a baby or two more during the winter, but other than that they do just fine. We leave the nest boxes in a little longer during winter as well.
Its not uncommon to get to 10 below (plus wind chill). We actually get less snow than Denver, but its colder and the wind can be severe, however, as long as they are out of the wind and damp (hence the tarp) they are usually fine. 
We do have Silver Foxes, which have heavier fur than most.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 23, 2016)

The only time I add heat to my 13x25 barn is when it gets around 30 and its just to stop the water in my crocks from freezing. I don't use bottles in the winter.  Unless your under a server blizzard I am saying they are fine.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 23, 2016)

Citylife said:


> The only time I add heat to my 13x25 barn is when it gets around 30 and its just to stop the water in my crocks from freezing. I don't use bottles in the winter.  Unless your under a server blizzard I am saying they are fine.



Thanks for the advice. I have followed the advice of @animalmom , @Shorty , @promiseacres and others above.
When it got to zero the other day and below zero windchill, my shed still stayed around 10degs. It seems to stay about ten degs above ambient air temp. But, I did not add a heater. I just make sure they have dry straw to sit on.

We used crocks back in the day, but after having to crack the ice or submerge in hot water, etc a few times a day, we went to water bottles.
Now, I use the bottles and keep the nozzle to each cage without mixing up which one goes to which rabbit. I carry out a bucket of hot water and thaw the nozzles out, and trade out an empty spare bottle filled with cool  to lukewarm water.
I then take in the frozen bottles and thaw them until later and swap out again. I do this probably 3 or 4 times a day.

I appreciate all the advice, and may opt to put in a heater if it gets to twenty below or something to get the temp back up to 30 or something, but we have not had it get near that cold yet this winter.

Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------

